# Téléchargement en attente



## Casknoir (17 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

À chaque fois que je lance une mise à jour de mes applications, ou que je veux en télécharger une nouvelle sur iPad, ça me met l'icône de l'application avec marqué: téléchargement en attente. Et ça reste comme ça, l'application ne se télécharge pas.
Je ne peux plus télé Harper de podcast non plus. Quand je lance le téléchargement, celui ci reste bloqué. Et quand je veux lancer l'appercu d'un podcast vidéo, iTune me met une erreurs.
Je précise que je suis connecté en wifi, avec les données cellulaires désactivées.


Quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce qui se passe ?




Merci 
Casknoir


----------



## Le Mascou (24 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

La mémoire de l'iPad n'est-elle pas pleine ?


----------



## Casknoir (24 Décembre 2011)

Non, il y a largement la place. Pour preuve, je peux télécharger les applis sur le mac avec iTune, puis synchroniser l'ipad ensuite ( pour le moment, je me retrouve à devoir faire ça, ce qui est très contraignant)


----------



## Le Mascou (24 Décembre 2011)

As-tu essayé de supprimer toutes les apps en attente de téléchargement, puis re-telecharger une application ? Peut être qu'une app en attente "bloque" tout le reste des transferts. 

Apres ces quelques tests, si rien ne rentre dans l'ordre, je pense qu'une restauration de l'iPad sera malheureusement de mise pour noel


----------



## Casknoir (27 Décembre 2011)

Ah c'est ça. Un fichu podcast dont le téléchargement ne fonctionne pas qui me bloquait tout.
Merci beaucoup. Problème résolu.


----------



## iwaress (1 Janvier 2012)

Pour preuve, je peux télécharger les applis sur le mac avec iTune, puis synchroniser l'ipad ensuite .


----------



## filss (7 Février 2012)

Exactement le même problème un podcast me bloquait les telechargements.

Merci thread !


----------



## Le Mascou (8 Février 2012)

Mais tout le plaisir est pour moi


----------

